# Silly, silly Petco! Betta Bug bites me again!



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

So I stopped by another petco near me today just to peak..... and I was ecstatic to see what I saw....... A red Dragon PK (not 100% sure on gender but I'm pretty sure male) and a beautiful blue double rayed CT female.... BOTH LABELED AS VEIL TAIL FEMALES! Pfffft. I just walked away with like $25 worth of fish that I paid $5.72 USD for... LMAO! I have to add another divider to my ten and set up more plants before I can put them in, and right now pictures are totally terrible so I'll add more when I can take them later! If the Dragon is indeed a male he'll be named Thorn to continue with my Inheritance Dragon theme and the female I'm not sure about yet.... LOL YAY!


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

*le gasp* I see, another victim of the betta bug... I swear if I see a marble (doesn't matter what the markings are) betta, no matter what gender or finnage *points at you* GOOD JOB ON YOUR PURCHASE.


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

Thank you! I can't wait to release them into the tank and take some pics! Now that I know my silly crappy camera takes amazing up close shots (without the flash) of fish *points to Avatar* it should be easy to get nice shots of them!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I already feel the itch. I just bought a tank I am going to use for a "quarunteen" tank.... *sighs* :lol: but I'm going to buy some females this weekend and I have a feeling I am going to find a boy that calls my name. :roll:


----------



## steezy (Jan 12, 2012)

HEY!!! lmfao that just happened to me too!!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

HAHA were all suckers for those stubby little faces


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

oooo I went to pets supply plus the other day and seen a GORGEOUS dragon male whose fins where almost a pastel blue/green/red color. Very very interesting looking fella but I had to resist getting him because I'm about to have 7 bettas and no room left for a 8th


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok guys, ready to see my loot?

This is the little double rayed CT female! No name yet, I'm still deciding!









This is the new tank setup. Divided ten gallon. I didn't mean to give Glaedr more room there on the right.... lol whoops!









And this... is Thorn... the "veil tail female" LMAO



























I still can't believe they both only cost me $5.72... I almost feel bad about it! LOL

They are all happy and healthy and active and already settling in! Glaedr is looking Marvelous too!









So those are the pics for now. Gonna try to get better ones of the female tomorrow during the day time! YAY!


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

WOW I just adore that dragon female  I'm a sucker for dragons though lol. All 3 are beautiful though! Nice pickups!


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

Do you really think the dragon is a female? It sure acts quite a lot like a male, I can't see an ovipositor and it has major gil flaps.... and flares at the female next to it. I was like 100% sure he was a he... what are you guys' opinions? I can get a video if that'll help? The only thing that was throwing me off was the ventral fins, but it still seems more manly to me :/


----------



## revolutionrocknroll (Sep 22, 2011)

I love your fish! (And their names; I just finished reading the last Inheritance book)


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Honestly it seems male to me. I was just going by what it was labeled as lol! He or she, its beautiful!


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

oh ok. Yeah it was labeled as a veil tail female but I was pretty sure it was a dragon male Plakat! LOL so I got a 20$ fish for 2.50$ LMAO I took a video anyways, I'll post it in a minute!


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlPqKrb0hQk&feature=youtu.be

Took a vid to show off Thorn. He flares in the beginning at the female next door who is very responsive to him... and I can't for the life of me find an ovipositor on him... and he seems pissed that I have a camera in his face.... What do you guys think? Manly man? or Manly woman? LMAO Don't mind the kitty meows and me talking... that is Brutus Beefcake being vocal! LOL


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

hmm.. I think its a male..


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

me too! Tho if he WAS a female..... lol I would totally breed him to Glaedr! xD


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

The first one is completely female. The finnage, the ventrals, and the slender body are all female. She looks EXACTLY like my female. I couldn't find an egg spot on her, either, but I conditioned her and she blew up with eggs. She acts aggressive with other fish, will flare a full beard, and even makes the TINNIEST bubblenests. 100% female, though. She's also a PetCo girl. 

By the way.. I LOVE HER. Such a good find!


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

laughing, are you talking about the dark one with the crown tail or the red dragon plakat? Cause it was the red plakat that I'm questioning. I know the crown tail is female! She has a huge ovipositor and is already vertically barred... lol


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

Those bettas are gorgeous! I can only hope that I can find a steal as good as yours! Amazing. They are truly beautiful!!!


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

Thank you AquaKai! I was just going in "to check" lol. We all know how that ends up. I'm also most likely acquiring two females off of aquabid soon... Chard has some females I have my eyes on... so yeah! LOL


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

Haha! My mom yells at me when I go into check, because it seems that I either come out with plants, decorations, or some fish. It sounds like you'll have quite the set up of females! Would that be a school or a herd or???


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

well a group of females in one tank (four or more at least) is a sorority! So I hope to establish one as soon as I get enough of them. The males will stay separated in divided tanks/2.5 gallons and I'll hopefully have four or 5 females in a ten. I am also going to be keeping some babies if I successfully spawn so look out. My living room is about to be taken over. I was so happy when my Husband told me to go nuts with fish... don't think he knew what that really meant.... LMAO


----------



## Sprinkles (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow! You have some luck! I got a CT female just like that one at Petco a couple weeks ago. But she was properly labeled. XD The dragon at that price though, man. What a find! Based on overall look, I would say male. But I could be wrong. :/


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

My gut says male. And after doing a little research and looking at male Plakats on AB and stuff, I see some that have short ventrals like his. So I'm sticking with male.... LOL I wanna name him Thorn so he is a boy in my eyes! LOL He wanted nothing more than to kill Glaedr the second he saw him and then he saw the female CT and was like "Hey baby, look at me!" more showy rather than aggressive. That is what made me think Male. I was kinda uncertain at the store, but either way I wanted him!


----------



## Sprinkles (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah, his ventrals look fine to be a male. My PK dragon boy has somewhat short ventrals. I have a PK female and hers are teen tiny. It's quite cute. XD But the more I look at yours I totally think boy. Even just based on the profile alone.


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

yeah. he has grumpy male fish face too just like my other three males! I love that about the males! They look so unhappy from face on! LOL it's adorable!


----------



## Sprinkles (Dec 6, 2011)

That's exactly it! Haha xD


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

*gasp* You have some awesome finds! I wish my pet stores around here would do that! I don't know if you have named your female or not but I think Nasuada would be awesome for her!


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

I thought about Nasuada or Selena... LOL I also then thought maybe I shouldn't name every betta after Inheritance.... Oh I thought about Elva too....


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

Does your PetCo/other stores that sell fish generally have good fish? Because everytime you post about a new fish it's an amazing diamond in the rough. Are you just like a perfect betta magnet? I might check out my PetsMart, the only fish I got from there was Shimmer, and she's still going strong. I'm thinking veiltail boy, but I'm bringing my sisters with me to talk me out of buying the whole shelve of bettas. This had happened before. Here is a little skit.

Me: But look at them all in their tiny cups, there's only like, 15, I can save them all.
My sisters: No Olivia, why don't we hold off on 15?

This can go on until I see their point and run out of the betta section so I don't relent to the force.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

LUCKY!!!!
Both are GORGEOUS... but agreed... bettas # 2 is a boy (the PK red dragon.... forgot what you named him, lol)
I LOVE LOVE LOVE your new CT girl <3

My BF has recently completely fallen in love with my sorority... he's now talkng about using a 100 gallon as a sorority once we move out of the apartment


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

I think those are awesome name choices but your right too a mixture of names is always fun...*points at siggy*:roll:


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

BettaMommy531rip said:


> Does your PetCo/other stores that sell fish generally have good fish? Because everytime you post about a new fish it's an amazing diamond in the rough. Are you just like a perfect betta magnet?


My first two, Shruikan and Glaedr I got at the LFS I work at and they come from a place that imports them as far as I know. We often get really nice fancy ones in stock! 
The Petco in my town (Taunton) had nothing. So I went to a bigger petco up north in Avon (closer to boston) and they literally had TONS of bettas. I saw the little end cap display and was like "hm". Then I started looking for versa tops and noticed a pile of CT females on the fish desk. I asked the guy if I could scope them out... found the little girly that I got... then I made the mistake of turning around.... along the top of their display tanks they had piles and piles of fancy bettas... I found Thorn on one of them. There were seriously like almost 70 fish I'm not even kidding. I would have taken many more if I had tanks ready to go. But since I only had the one more divider for the ten and two spots left in it... I had to be good. Tho I think I might have to get a tank for spawning and get going on that because this is what I woke up to today... 









Lookit those bubble nests! They are battling for her love! Maybe I should name her after a heroine who had two people battling for her... can't think of one at this exact moment... LOL

Anywho. Yeah Thorn is 100% male. He is so trying to impress the female next to him and the bubble nest he built as well as his gill flaps and such assure me he is all man! lol

LittleBettas: you are lucky to have such a boyfriend! A 100 gallon sorority would be amazing. I'm planning to get a few more females and have a ten gallon sorority going once I'm ready to start breeding.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

:shock: Wow your guys and your tank are looking great!


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

Thank you! Next on my list of decor for them is some small terracotta pots decorated with silk flowers. They will each get their own to be able to stay hidden from each other if they so choose. They have already calmed down with the flaring and seem to be used to their neighbors!


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow sounds like they settled in nicely. I love it when you get a betta and they do that. It makes being paranoid so much less stressful.


----------



## Marvel170 (Jan 2, 2012)

That tank looks AWESOME!!! and you have such beautiful fish*wants more than just one betta now*...darn it..


----------



## AngesRadieux (Oct 6, 2011)

Those are some impressive bubble nests! How about naming the girl Carmen? I wouldn't call her a heroine, but she certainly had two men battling over her. Or Helen as in Helen of Troy.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Guess what? Petco got me again. Went in for three females and came out with four and a new male..... count is now ten.


----------

